# Re: A Score to “Settle” - Chattahoochee Fly Fishing 7/18/09



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Catching those tiny trout is something I never quite got or even appealed to me, although I love catching bluegills and other panfish with my 5wt. Granted finesse trout fishing is not something I've given a fair shake at either. Other than sustenance or supplement fishing for arctic grayling while bowhunting moose in AK I've never really tried it. I guess a big part of it is figuring out what microscopic fly they're hitting that day and then how to see the eyelet well enough to tie it to your hair thin leader without breaking the line. 

Nice story as usual though, glad you were able to seal deal on that trout too.  

btw - did you try roll casting?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hammer,

Congrats on your trout! 

I'm actually the contrast of you...trout, bass, bluegill and crappie is all that I have ever caught on the fly. I'm actually just getting into the salt water side of the fly.

I can't speak for the SW side, but I can say with the trout, as I am sure with all types of fishing, specifically fly, there is a certain finesse, and strategy. Stalk a 20"+ with a size 20 fly, and tackle to boot, and attempt to land it, and most folks around here will tip their hat to you.

Again, congrats on the trout, and let me know next time you are around the ATL, maybe we can hook up for some fishing, and I can show you some other spots close by.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for reading this, but I've decided to take the report down for the time being. I had a couple close friends of mine convince me that I should submit the story to a fishing rag, and I finally got up the nerve to do it. 

They have already responded, requesting original version of the pictures to review, so I haven't yet gotten the "NO" I expected. If by some miracle it gets published, then all of you enjoyed an advance copy. 

Oh, and when they do finally turn it down, which I'm sure they will, I'll repost it. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Removing content is wrong  But since its just a freshwater trout story appealing to fluff chucking snobbery who really cares  We would rather retain the rights to all future salt water reports ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I had a couple close friends of mine convince me that I should submit the story to a fishing rag,


Just wouldn't read the same....
no animation for the smilies...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Removing content is wrong   But since its just a freshwater trout story appealing to fluff chucking snobbery who really cares   We would rather retain the rights to all future salt water reports  ;D


Sorry to offend Tom.  I've never dealt with stuff like publishers before so I don't really know the rules. If it makes you feel any better, this was the only forum I posted to, and I posted here before I even thought of sending it in. :



> > I had a couple close friends of mine convince me that I should submit the story to a fishing rag,
> 
> 
> Just wouldn't read the same....
> no animation for the smilies...


Oh you would have loved this one then, Brett. Not one single smilie. ;D But, there was a very special picture that only you would truly appreciate. 



> Hammer,
> 
> Congrats on your trout! ... and let me know next time you are around the ATL, maybe we can hook up for some fishing, and I can show you some other spots close by.


I'd like that! I'll be back at least once next year. We have these events every July and sometimes in January. I'll let you know.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

so i missed out huh  lets hope it gets published


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> so i missed out huh  lets hope it gets published


To be honest, if you like my reports, it would probably be better if it didn't get published. There must have been 30 pictures and six full pages of text. No magazine will ever print that much. : I don't think I've ever said this before about my own writing, but I thought it was good, maybe my best ever. :-[

It actually bothers me a lot not being able to share the story, but I just need to see where this whole thing goes. I've toyed with the idea of submitting a story for so long, that I want to see it through. 

If they reject it, I'll post the whole thing again. If not, then I promise I'll share the pieces and pictures they leave out, here.  

Oh, and by the way, they contacted me for a second time and still didn't say "no", so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Removing content is wrong   But since its just a freshwater trout story appealing to fluff chucking snobbery who really cares   We would rather retain the rights to all future salt water reports  ;D
> 
> 
> Sorry to offend Tom.  I've never dealt with stuff like publishers before so I don't really know the rules. If it makes you feel any better, this was the only forum I posted to, and I posted here before I even thought of sending it in.  :


I am not offended. I am just joking around with you. Besides You are obviously a talented writer like a few others around here. If you have the opportunity to do something bigger than our forum then go for it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good Luck! You deserve to get published! I enjoy your writing! 

Send me a PM, I might be able to help you. I have a lot of contacts and might be able to help get you published... or I might sabotage your chances so we get to keep reading your reports... LOL just kidding! ;D

Cheers
Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

while i do enjoy your reports maMm3r i would really like to see "one of our own" actually hit the big time with a full page photo spread  just think, you'll be famous and to think it all started right here on microskiff.com [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] seriously, i hope they print it  now go get some more fish for another report


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys are way too kind, but I appreciate all the support nonetheless! This is why I've limited most of my posting to this forum only. Hard to beat the great group of people here. 


> I am not offended. I am just joking around with you. Besides You are obviously a talented writer like a few others around here. If you have the opportunity to do something bigger than our forum then go for it.


Well...geez, I don't know what to say. [smiley=1-embarassed.gif] 



> Good Luck! You deserve to get published! I enjoy your writing!
> 
> Send me a PM, I might be able to help you. I have a lot of contacts and might be able to help get you published... or I might sabotage your chances so we get to keep reading your reports... LOL just kidding! ;D
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the offer Jan!  I will take you up on that in the near future. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] And whatever happens, I have no plans to stop posting reports here. Besides, I'm confident they're gonna turn me down, so all will be back to normal soon enough. ;D



> while i do enjoy your reports maMm3r i would really like to see "one of our own" actually hit the big time with a full page photo spread  just think, you'll be famous and to think it all started right here on microskiff.com [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] seriously, i hope they print it  now go get some more fish for another report


Appreciate that SBC!  Famous? Please...I probably have a better chance of winning the lottery. Of course, if any vendors want to start sending me free product to test and possibly recommend, I won't say no.  ;D


----------

